# Game Thread: Thur 24,05 Nuggets vs Lakers



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








<center>*(36-30)*
<center>*VS*
<center>








<center>*(32-35)*

<center>*Thursday Mar 24, 2005*

*<center>Probable Lineups<center>*

<center>




































Andre Miller/Kenyon Martin/Carmelo Anthony/Marcus Camby/Francisco Elson






































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/Stanislav Medvedenko/Chris Mihm

*<center>Previous Game's*
<center>Nuggets 128 vs Wizards 98
<center>BOX SCORE 
<center>Lakers 107 vs Jazz 115
<center>BOX SCORE 

<center>KEY MATCHUP

*<center>KOBE BRYANT*









*PPG: 27.9
RPG: 6.00
AST: 6.10*
*<center>Last Game Stats: 44min/43pts/3reb/4ast/2stl*

*<center>KENYON MARTIN*

<center>








*<center>PPG:15.6
<center>RPG:7.60
<center>AST:2.50*
*<center>Last Game Stats: 22min/14pts/5reb/2ast/1stl/2blks*

*What is riding on this game:*  
<center>_Denver winners of thier last 4 games look to have firm control of the 8th seed in the west, with the record of 36-30. While the L.A Lakers have droped there last 6 games but still have a mathematical chance of making the playoffs. With the win over Denver they would gain 1 full game and try to gain momentum and rally a final run to make the playoffs._


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

You have a picture of K-mart and no link and you have a link to Dermarr Johnson but no picture. :whoknows:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Here we come Lakers!

Should be a fun game. Lakers have the super star in Kobe who will battle untill the ship has sunk.

And the Nuggets are playing amazing together right now!

Lets go Nuggs!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction:

Nuggets 109
Lakers 99

Kenyon 23pts 9rebs
Melo 24pts 4rebs 5ast


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Here we come Lakers!
> 
> Should be a fun game. Lakers have the super star in Kobe who will battle untill the ship has sunk.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have no doubt Kobe will try his butt off.. Now its the other losers who I wish would do the same...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, I have no doubt Kobe will try his butt off.. Now its the other losers who I wish would do the same...


I'm a big time Kobe fan. But he should of never made the power play to get Shaq out regardless of their differences. At any rate that is all water under the bridge now. And the Lakers will have to continue to try and gel this team together. Hopefully they make some trades and other guys they keep maybe Odom or Butler will play better next year. But also Kobe has to learn to be more of play maker to get his team more involved. Something I'm sure he will learn to do after going through a year like this.

My game prediction-

Nuggets who are playing amazing together! and getting more and more healthy as the season continues. Finnally! I might add.

Nuggets - 109

Lakers - 97

Should be a fun game!

lets go nuggs!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Should be an entertaining game.
Kobe can go off at anytime, but the Nuggets have been playing some great ball of late, and should be able to win this one.
I still think LA will make it interesting though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> I'm a big time Kobe fan. But he should of never made the power play to get Shaq out regardless of their differences. At any rate that is all water under the bridge now. And the Lakers will have to continue to try and gel this team together. Hopefully they make some trades and other guys they keep maybe Odom or Butler will play better next year. But also Kobe has to learn to be more of play maker to get his team more involved. Something I'm sure he will learn to do after going through a year like this.
> 
> My game prediction-
> 
> ...



Shaq didnt like the thought of getting paid 30 million a year VS a 5 year contract. At his age, I dont blame him. 30 a verses 100 million for four years, with a fifth option, which he doesnt have to worry about injury, etc. Lots of job security. Kobe didnt make that deal, that was something Jerry and Mitch decided. Although Kobe didn't help any. And Shaq probably will get what he wants, a five year contract with Maimi where he will more than likely retire afterwards. Kobe never said "Its him or me", at least no one ever comfirmed it . Not a single source, not even Shaq himself said as much. Although Shaq has had no problem bashing Kobe as a person, and a player "Escpeally over who really lost last years playoffs", and Kobes disqust with comments that Shaq made when he refused to get surgury in the offseason, and decided to wait until the season started. Those two never liked each other, and for the right price would still be playing together. But Buss doesnt want someone as injury prone as Shaq, and also as old as shaq here for a max 5 year deal. 

Kobe actually verbally agreed to sign with the clippers for four years 117 million, with a fifth year option. 

When Shaq and Buss decided they were not going to make a deal like Shaq wanted, Shaq demanded to be traded and Kobe was given a full deal with all the bells and whistles.

Although, obvously Kobe wanted Shaq gone and Phil gone.. People give him to much credit. He has never had more power than the owner. The lakers are going after Phil Jackson next year, rather Kobe is fully aboard or not.

Most of the contract stuff is inside Phil Jackons book, and even after all the slamming, he pretty much that the only way Kobe didn't help keep Shaq here was with the locker room bicker..

And as for Phil, at the time Phil said Kobe didnt respond to his coaching and didnt listen to his plays. He felt kobe was "uncoachble". He also wanted 16 million a year, for four years making him the highest paid coach of all time. Buss also said No to that.... But after this season, he is probably starting to think maybe the cash might have been worth it.

And your prediction sounds right on.. Although I could see Denver winning by more, now that Odom is out.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice game thread design.

I want the Nuggets to take the Lakers apart. The Nuggets are on the rise and I don't see this Lakers team as something that can get in their way. GO NUGGETS!!

PS - I hope Carmelo has a huge game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Some interesting facts from Sam Adams in the RMN

1994 is the last time the Denver Nuggets finished an NBA regular season with a better record than the Los Angeles Lakers. The Lakers went 33-49 in the 1993-94 season, while the Nuggets finished at 42-40.

Since joining the NBA in the 1976-77 season, the Nuggets have finished with a better record than the Lakers only twice. Besides 1993-94, Denver went 48-34 during the 1977-78 season, compared with L.A.'s 45-37 finish. The following season, both teams finished 47-35.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From a blurb in the RMN

Nuggets center Marcus Camby, who sprained his right ankle Tuesday, did not practice. But Karl is optimistic he will play tonight at the Pepsi Center against the Los Angeles Lakers. 

"He gave me a feeling he's going to try to play," Karl said. "I'd say it's 60-40."


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Odom is listed as out for this game according to AP reports.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Odom is listed as out for this game according to AP reports.


Who will start for Lakers, Slava?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the lakers are going to lose by about 2000


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lakers Will Own The Nuggets And Make The Playoffs


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> lakers Will Own The Nuggets And Make The Playoffs


Ummm, which season are you talking about?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

for entertainment purposes, i'll say the Lakers win by 10

realistically, i could care less...i just hope the Lakers dont embarass themselves and get blown out by 40 points :angel:

btw..nice game thread


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is camby playing tonight?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at 5:47 mark in the first Denver is up 15-13

Neither Camby nor Kenyon was in the starting lineup. Russell and Elson started


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 2:46 mark and Nuggets are up 20-19

5 A's on 8/15, 2/4 & 2/4 from the stripe
rebounds 8-10

Lakers: 1 A 6/14, 0/2 & 7/9

DJ 7, Melo 6, Dre 4, Earl 3
Kobe 9, Jones 4


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Half time, and Denver is up 54-49

Dre 12, Melo 9, Earl 8, DJ & Buck 7 each, Najera 6
Rebounds 23-26

13 A' on 21/48, 4/13 & 8/11
4 A's for Dre, 3 each for Melo & Earl

Lakers: 3 A's on 15/38, 1/8 & 18/24
Kobe 14, Butler 11, Atkins 6

Fouls: 3 each for Russell, Elson & Nene
LA - 2 each for Atkins, Brown & Walton


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Points in the paint 26-22 Nuggets

Fastbreak points 13-1 Nuggets

Biggest Lead: Nuggets 6, Lakers 5


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, it sucks that Kenyon Martin and Marcus Camby are out, but Coach Karl has made your team deep enough to compete with what you have. I have to credit him for making your team so much better since he got here. Looks like the Nuggets are running away with this one in the third. No chance the Lakers are making the playoffs with way they are playing... Haha.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Karl has been able to win games without a full lineup. No matter who is out of the lineup, at least one player has stepped up and the Nuggets have won.

Tonight it is DJ, Dre, Earl & Najera


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 3:19 mark and the Nuggets are up 109-84. Simply amazing, the Nuggets are blowing out the Lakers without their top two big men. The team is playing Nuggets basketball (at least the George Karl version) 24 A's on 40/81, 10/24 & 19/27.

The rebounding has suffered, 39-47, but with the score differential, it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Final score 117-96, more details to follow


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win Denver!! I consider any game the Lakers lose a good game. Amazing that you won by so much without your two best big men too. Great coaching by Karl, I can't believe no other team picked this guy up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, in the little I watched the game. I was very impressed with the Nuggets. They are just blowing everyone out of the water. At this pace I they could see them moving up in the seedings in the playoffs and the team they will face might have a hard time against them. Denver is on fire.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers no match for the Nuggets. Lakers are a sorry bunch this year.

Denver Nuggets played great tonight with out their two big men in Camby and Martin. A very impressive win by the Denver Nuggets!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is AP/Yahoo recap



> Denver started off without Marcus Camby (ankle) and Kenyon Martin (chest), then lost Francisco Elson to a sprained ankle early in the third quarter. None of the absences mattered.


Enough with ankle injuries. :banghead:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> lakers Will Own The Nuggets And Make The Playoffs


you just got owned

lol.


----------

